# Peterson Calabash Pipes



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay everyone,

Thinking about grabbing one of these. Anyone have an opinion of these? I know that they are small but I have their Belgique shape that is also small and like it for short smokes. With winter coming on, I have a feeling that having a few smaller pipes around would be great.

Thanks.

Here's the pipe I'm referring to.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks nice. I don't own any calabash style pipes but I am in favor of a collection of pipes being as diverse as possible (or desirable). Different sizes and style are important I think.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

The Pete calabash pipes don't really do anything for me. I have my HCA and that's the only one for now. Its a little on the small side but it has a well bent calabash style


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks pretty similar to a bent Dublin, only with a more whimsical stem.

I'd like to get myself an honest-to-gourd (ho!) calabash with a meer bowl someday.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats a nice pipe. 
This one is better! Don't think it's small like that one though...


----------

